

Obama orders intelligence chief accused of lying to Congress to lead NSA review - michaelrbock
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/12/4614968/president-obama-james-clapper-dni-surveillance-review-group

======
pkinsky
What a cowardly title. Clapper himself admitted to giving Congress the 'least
untruthful' answer. He's an admitted liar, not an accused liar.

------
stevenspasbo
At least he picked someone we can trust to tell the truth, I mean, he wouldn't
lie twice, would he?

